# In case you change your mind mid-scrub ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

... just hop into or out of the tub depending on your starting point. If it were me, I would also have the toilet in there.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

They all connect to the same drain. So in a way you do have a toilet in there.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool tub. Is it copper? We put a stainless steel tub in a few years ago that looked pretty sharp, it wasn't in the shower though

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Where is the big rainhead shower head? I see a 1/2" pipe with a cap sticking out of the ceiling.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Where is the big rainhead shower head? I see a 1/2" pipe with a cap sticking out of the ceiling.


That's the new hillbilly heat lamp. Normal gas line, just remove the cap and light it.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

WashingtonPlung said:


> They all connect to the same drain. So in a way you do have a toilet in there.


 Don't forget the bidet!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tub is copper. I believe it is a Signature Hardware tub. Rainhead, body sprays and handheld finished today.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> That's the new hillbilly heat lamp. Normal gas line, just remove the cap and light it.


I would at least install a shutoff valve. :thumbsup:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Nice work! Ok, so how much does it weigh, and how did you connect the drain.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> Nice work! Ok, so how much does it weigh, and how did you connect the drain.


Removal skirt?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Weight wasn't too bad, heavier than fiberglass, lighter than cast iron, no problem for two people.

No skirt, straight drain connection, one of the easiest tubs I've ever set. Drain stub up has to be exactly where you want it, so we had the tub on site during topout.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have been wondering. Exactly how difficult is it to keep a copper tub (or sink) clean? Would you need to polish it like silverware or be careful not to ruin the finish somehow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The Dane said:


> I have been wondering. Exactly how difficult is it to keep a copper tub (or sink) clean? Would you need to polish it like silverware or be careful not to ruin the finish somehow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know about copper tub and what not, but a college PMC I work for uses car wax on the walls of tub/shower units every turnover. Saves on time cleaning the nasty grub that builds up. Just don't wax the floor/pan or there will be a lawsuit!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

For years we've taken showers in the tub...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

The Dane said:


> I have been wondering. Exactly how difficult is it to keep a copper tub (or sink) clean? Would you need to polish it like silverware or be careful not to ruin the finish somehow?


Get some Bar Keepers Friend for that tub. Awesome stuff for certain things. They tout it as a universal cleaner, but it really shines (pun intended) at cleaning metals. Makes my ancient old Wessan kitchen sink look like brand new with no effort.

It uses oxalic acid (as in rhubarb) as its primary active ingredient. I guess it mildly etches the metal, which makes it look so beautiful and clean.

But if the tub is lacquer coated to keep the copper from oxidizing, then BKF won't work any better than anything else...


----------

